

Overcast: coming soon - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2013/09/23/overcast-coming-soon

======
minikomi
What do people want in a podcast app that's not there yet? I'd like a small
discussion board .. If the price is ~$2 or $3 I'm guessing it should keep
trolls to a minimum.

------
ihuman
Besides the fact that he is making a podcast app, has any other announcements
come out about it? Descriptions, screenshots, etc?

------
esusatyo
I'm very curious about what he will come up with.

